# Shooting Brake Concept????



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Before the MK 2 came out, audi released the shooting brake concept which had the front of the current MK2 (with a few tweaks to the intakes)








The rear lights also had a cue to what they were going to look like









Could this be a sneak peek in plain sight as to what the MK3 front will look like?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

JETLAG said:


> Before the MK 2 came out, audi released the shooting brake concept which had the front of the current MK2 (with a few tweaks to the intakes)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

If it comes with the blonde, I'll put a deposit down now :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Blade_76 said:


> If it comes with the blonde, I'll put a deposit down now :lol:


 :mrgreen:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Blade_76 said:


> If it comes with the blonde, I'll put a deposit down now :lol:


She doesn't sell it to me. No curves and quite an unloving looking face.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > If it comes with the blonde, I'll put a deposit down now :lol:
> ...


Just needs a man to put a smile on her face mate, its like looking at a house, dont see it as it is, see it as it will be with your junk in it :lol:

She is smiling in this one :wink:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I was at least expecting a comment about leaving a deposit, disappointed chaps :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ser dressing aside, that does look very much like the front and back of the disguised test car.

If it does indeed look like that, it had better look better in the metal as that doesn't turn me on at all.

But then the original Mk II shooting brake doesn't exactly send me running for a box of Kleenex either...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And of course the Shooting Brake did appear a couple of years later as the VW Scirocco ...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Blade_76 said:


> I was at least expecting a comment about leaving a deposit, disappointed chaps :lol:


Sorry. I've been away for a bit :lol: 
Still not sold tho'.

@R6B TT - "And of course the Shooting Brake did appear a couple of years later as the VW Scirocco ..."
Did it ? I would never have described my Roc as a shooting brake :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The report linked below is mainly about the Sport Quattro concept but note also the comment that the TT range could include a small crossover SUV so maybe the Shooting Brake concept will be coming to a school near you!

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/audi ... 2014-02-10


----------

